# Weighted Dips



## Tren4Life (Aug 14, 2013)

Who does them and how many? This is what I did today


1.  bodyweight x 10
2.  1 plate x 10
3.  2 plates x 10
4.  2 plates x 10
5.  2 plates x 10
6.  1 plate x 15
7.  bodyweight x 25


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 14, 2013)

I do them weighted and body.

usually its the last exercise in tricept  for me.

1plate x20. 3sets
2plates x15 3sets
body till failure.   sometimes I pause during full extension.


----------



## pirovoliko (Aug 14, 2013)

I see great results from them as well...

BW x 20 x 2
1P x 20 x 2
2P x 10 x 3
3P till fail


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 14, 2013)

I do them ..  I either do a rotation starting with bw moving up to 70lbs and back down. more often I do a farmers walk w/ 70lb kettle bells 1/16 mile track at my gym then super set bw dips 10reps and repeat until I cant feel my forearms and cant make a fist . usually about 3 laps then rest then do it again for a total of 8 laps its my cardio for the day love it


----------



## Seeker (Aug 14, 2013)

I do them weighted with a 45 or just body weight. This is a great exercise for chest or tri's depending on how you lean.


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 14, 2013)

I do them too.......  BW usually I will pumped out a set of 20 as the finisher after a set of Lying Extension for my tri.  On Chest day I like to plate up and run 4-6 sets.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 14, 2013)

I love dips but i gotta do them first or ill be to dead at the end for them


----------



## Azog (Aug 14, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> I love dips but i gotta do them first or ill be to dead at the end for them



Same here haha. I have tried them at the end of a chest workout...epic fail.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 14, 2013)

I have to do dips first also but most times can't do them at all as they kill my shoulders


----------



## Mind2muscle (Aug 14, 2013)

I do them occasionally.  I love the pumps I get from them.  I'll do a set or 2 BW then work up to 2 plates x 6-8 reps.


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 14, 2013)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I do them ..  I either do a rotation starting with bw moving up to 70lbs and back down. more often I do a farmers walk w/ 70lb kettle bells 1/16 mile track at my gym then super set bw dips 10reps and repeat until I cant feel my forearms and cant make a fist . usually about 3 laps then rest then do it again for a total of 8 laps its my cardio for the day love it



Stupid phone sorry about the dislike .


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 14, 2013)

They have always been a staple for me. My gym is pretty small,  squat rack, bench and a dip stand.


----------



## Omegareign (Aug 14, 2013)

Dips are awesome.  We have a real good dip machine at our gym that you can load up so you don't have to hang those damn weights on your nuts, lol.


----------



## PFM (Aug 14, 2013)

Dips aggravate old injuries. I've moved on to cables for the movement. I can get some great angles leaning in or out, but as far as weight, weight has little to do with my goals these days.


----------



## Jada (Aug 14, 2013)

I always add dips at the end of arms to kill them, I dont count reps just blast as much as I can


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 14, 2013)

Jada said:


> I always add dips at the end of arms to kill them, I dont count reps just blast as much as I can



i feel it more in my chest


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 14, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> i feel it more in my chest



My dip stand is tapered. I use a close grip for tri's and wide grip will tear up my chest.


----------



## R1rider (Aug 15, 2013)

I used to do weighted dips, pullup, chin ups, but now i weigh 258lbs so i just stick to doing them with body-weight x 15 for a set of 4

a lot easier on the body, especially my elbows


----------



## Dtownry (Aug 15, 2013)

I use 2 x 25's for all sets.  Usually 10-15 reps.  This is usually my last exercise on a chest day so my tris are already pretty smoked.

I like the 25s because they don't hang as low as 45's.


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 15, 2013)

Damn 258,  nice brother.


----------



## 502 (Aug 17, 2013)

I have to do them first thing if i'm going to do them, or i'll only get 5 or 6 out.


----------



## Get Some (Aug 17, 2013)

If I lean slightly more forward then normal while doing dips it really blasts my chest! But like Jenner I have to be careful with these because they hurt my shoulders. I am nursing a torn labrum that has felt great lately so I think I am almost back to being able to do BW dips. I know that sounds weak, but trust me if you've had a shoulder injury you know how much it effects nearly EVERYTHING you do in the gym upper body wise. It's frustrating and the recovery is long but I think I'm almost there!


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 17, 2013)

Get Some said:


> If I lean slightly more forward then normal while doing dips it really blasts my chest! But like Jenner I have to be careful with these because they hurt my shoulders. I am nursing a torn labrum that has felt great lately so I think I am almost back to being able to do BW dips. I know that sounds weak, but trust me if you've had a shoulder injury you know how much it effects nearly EVERYTHING you do in the gym upper body wise. It's frustrating and the recovery is long but I think I'm almost there!



I work hard on making my shoulders strong. I hope I don't ever have an injury that sets me back, but I am sure I will.


----------



## oldschool67 (Aug 18, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> Who does them and how many? This is what I did today
> 
> 
> 1.  bodyweight x 10
> ...



you got me beat by all of the above, can't do dips at all.


----------



## amore169 (Aug 18, 2013)

Never done them before, it feels kind of awkward for me, instead I do close grip bench presses or skull crusher when going heavy.


----------



## jackparker (Oct 29, 2013)

I also used to do weighted dips and there are various advantages of doing them. It helps in gaining weight and is also effective in building upper body mass. With this I am able to improve the lockout strength too.


----------

